# Oh OH!



## Helens-Bloke

Hello. 
This feels like a pivotal moment, posting for the 1st time! (under my own login anyway) :roll: 

IÂm not pregnant, nor am I trying to get pregnant. IÂm leaving that to my other halfÂHelen. :lol: 

I thought that there was too much oestrogen and not enough testosterone on here. There are far more women posting on here than there are men; I should try and tip the balance slightly. I also thought that this is something Helen & I are going through together as a couple; I should be involved.

From a male perspective, so many things are going through my head, both scary and not so scary. I know Helen puts things on here that both excites and worries her; I hope I can do the same. I hope to get advice back from both the blokes and the girls, before and after Âdouble troubleÂ arrives.

We have a big journey ahead of us. Not just a journey for Helen and I; but our friends, families and the little ones to come. ItÂs one IÂm excited/scared about.

Bill


----------



## Iwantone!!!

helllo welcome xx


----------



## weestar21

awww welcome to the forum :D So glad you decided to join :D childbirth is a little scary for anyone never mind anyone whos having twins :wink: you both have been blessed in so many ways
and i just want to wish you both all the very best of luck for the future :D 

xxxx


----------



## Tam

Hello :hi:

Welcome to the forum!

Good luck with your journey and little bundles of joy! x


----------



## Suz

:dohh: Another guy to give us girls a bad time! :rofl: 

:lol: Just kidding....We love the guys on here....... :lol: Welcome No BnB. Congrats on the Twins.....

Suz....The Crazy American


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to the forum Bill!


----------



## Jo

Hiya Bill and welcome to the Forum :D


----------



## ablaze

hellooooo!!! helen tells me your teh brains behind choosing a pram?? yes us women speak about these things  ha ha what have u let urelf in 4 :rofl:

oops i mean...

welcome to bnb!!!!


----------



## bexxie

Welcome Bill

Is an excellent site here,and all the guy's are pretty cool too so sure you will have fun.
Wish my DH would join but he says he is shy :roll: 


Bex


----------



## Layla

HI and Welcome!

Congrats on the twins, its fantastic news :D

xx


----------



## Jase

ello fella, welcome and avoid the hormonal threads as you'll get bullied and blamed for everything!

:wink:


----------



## Helens-Bloke

Yvanne said:

> hellooooo!!! helen tells me your the brains behind choosing a pram?? yes us women speak about these things  ha ha what have u let urelf in 4 :rofl:
> 
> oops i mean...
> 
> welcome to bnb!!!!

Thanks for all the welcomes.

as for the "letting myself in for?" Helen made me do it, I just turned up! :lol:


----------



## fluppyfrog

Hello, and welcome :hi:


----------



## Wobbles

Hiya :D

Welcome to BnB - An a big :yipee: on the success you guys had it was FAB news  

I'll have my bloke let you into the mans room :D


----------



## Stef

Hello :)


----------



## stephlw25

Welcome to the forum, and big congrats to you! :D


----------



## Caroline

Hello Bill and welcome to the forum. Congratulations on the twins


----------



## ablaze

wow im so quick i just realised the title reads oh OH instead of uh oh!!! :rofl:


----------



## Helens-Bloke

Yvanne said:

> wow im so quick i just realised the title reads oh OH instead of uh oh!!! :rofl:

It's a subtle change to Helens title, isn't it? :-=


----------



## ImTheDaddy

Hi there Mr Helen,

:hi: 

I am sure you will get lots of support on here from both Men and Women, some more useful than others.

I suggest the Mens Room for light relief and to discuss those things you don't want the women to know about ............ 

Glad to have another Man in the circus they call BnB.

Paul


----------



## Imi

HIYAAAAAA!!!!!

Welcome 2 the forum ... total nut jobs on ere!

xxx


----------

